

Samsung Had the Product a Year Ago - sanket04
http://rightrelevance.com/?q=tab_type%3D2%26value%3Dstartups%26searchType%3Dfeeds%26start%3D0%26rows%3D30%26location%3D%26isPerson%3D

======
anigbrowl
HN Guidelines: Please submit the original source. If a blog post reports on
something they found on another site, submit the latter.

